# Billing question for one time plowing residential customers



## Momoney19 (Oct 28, 2019)

Im looking for input on how one time plowing customers are being billed. I don’t need pricing just the billing part. Do you guys send a bill or get paid immediately upon completion? What if it’s midnight when you plow the driveway? Thanks for any input.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I very rarely do one time plows, but it's always cash up front...or at least before I leave the property.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Momoney19 said:


> Im looking for input on how one time plowing customers are being billed. I don't need pricing just the billing part. Do you guys send a bill or get paid immediately upon completion? What if it's midnight when you plow the driveway? Thanks for any input.


 What do you mean one time plowing? You meaning someone that is not on your route or is not contracted? If your talking like a flag down I want to get paid when plowing is completed. Unless I'm not understanding what your getting at.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

FredG said:


> What do you mean one time plowing? You meaning someone that is not on your route or is not contracted? If your talking like a flag down I want to get paid when plowing is completed. Unless I'm not understanding what your getting at.


Agreed. Unless I have done business with them in the past, need to get payment at time of service.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> I very rarely do one time plows, but it's always cash up front...or at least before I leave the property.


op and if you show up at midnight, have them leave your payment in the storm-door for you.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If getting paid at midnight then I'm guessing it's not a flag down


----------



## Momoney19 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks guys I pretty much expected these answers but wanted to poll the audience.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

m_ice said:


> If getting paid at midnight then I'm guessing it's not a flag down


 They don't just flag you down, they also chase you down to your next stop and beg. Some are coming home from 4PM till midnight shift etc,

Windrows out by the road wore them out trying to get a piece of it. It stinks because you have to be rude sometime because it's almost impossible to help them out when your wide open.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Payment up front. Cash, cheque or e-transfer. I also try hard to sell them on recurring service, the price point is a lot better. You really get shafted if you are hell bent on being a one time customer....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

99% of the time when they call, the answer is " no, we don't do that"
IF( big IF) they catch me the other 1% of the time, it's " I need cash in my hand before I start".


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Cash up front, service after my regulars have been taken care of.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Someone told me people leave the moonies in a door or behind a light. Then he’d drive up, grab the envelope and plow the driveway. Sandwich money. The only way.


----------

